# my heart is yours



## Liznew

Hi, my boyfriend is Romanian and I am buying him a bracelet for his name day next month.

I want to engrave something special on the back in Romanian. I really wanted to put “my heart is yours” or “ my heart belongs to you”.

I can only have 20 characters, spaces included. I saw online that the translation for this was “Inima mea iti apartine“ but unfortunately this is 22 characters, so is too long.

Please could anyone help me with what I could engrave on it with the kind of thing I have put above??

I also saw that a direct translation for my heart is yours, is
inima mea este a ta, but I wasn’t sure if that was just a literal translation or is something Romanian people would actually say?? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## jazyk

_Inima mea este a ta _is perfect.


----------



## Liznew

jazyk said:


> _Inima mea este a ta _is perfect.



Thank you jayzk! I am so glad, now I can get it made.

I was just worried that this sentence wouldn’t have the same sentiments that it does in English..☺️


----------



## farscape

Translated in English, literally, it means "my heart is yours".


----------



## Liznew

farscape said:


> Translated in English, literally, it means "my heart is yours".



I understand that it means that in English. I want it to mean that in Romanian and mean what it does in English. I don’t know if it would be used in Romanian to say to someone special??


----------



## farscape

You're dealing here with the 20 characters limitation. "Inima mea este a ta" would not be my first choice, but alternatives sounding better will require more than 20 characters.

With that in mind, I think your choice makes sense.


----------



## Liznew

farscape said:


> You're dealing here with the 20 characters limitation. "Inima mea este a ta" would not be my first choice, but alternatives sounding better will require more than 20 characters.
> 
> With that in mind, I think your choice makes sense.



Ahhh I know, it is really annoying the 20 character limit! I don’t know what to do because I want it to make sense and sound right.

If it doesn’t sound that great in Romanian, maybe something else might be better??

Thank you for your reply


----------



## farscape

How about "Îți dărui inima mea" -> I give you my heart as a gift?


----------



## danielstan

"Îți dărui..."  is, perhaps, a regional or an archaic form.
In literary Romanian the correct form is "Îți dăruiesc..."
Reference: dexonline   - click the tab 'conjugări'


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

_Îţi ofer inima mea_ = I'm giving you my heart.


----------



## cgina230673

How about replacing the Word heart with the symbol of a heart: "Îţi dăruiesc  mea."


----------

